# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anchor worms and planted tanks



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

I found two fish with what looks like a quarter inch worm at the base of their fins. The end of the worm is forked like a snake tongue. I think its anchor worm. Also my fish have been scratching and have white spots on their skin at times. I have discus in the 100 gallon tank too so the temperature has been high from 86-92. I think ich would die at this temp. Its been four days with maracide treatment and no results. Has the anchorworm laid eggs and have hatched? Does anyone know much about the life cycle of these guys? And most importantly, how do i get rid of them w/o killing all my plants? ive used tweezers to pluck off the visible worms. Thanks for the help!


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

I found two fish with what looks like a quarter inch worm at the base of their fins. The end of the worm is forked like a snake tongue. I think its anchor worm. Also my fish have been scratching and have white spots on their skin at times. I have discus in the 100 gallon tank too so the temperature has been high from 86-92. I think ich would die at this temp. Its been four days with maracide treatment and no results. Has the anchorworm laid eggs and have hatched? Does anyone know much about the life cycle of these guys? And most importantly, how do i get rid of them w/o killing all my plants? ive used tweezers to pluck off the visible worms. Thanks for the help!


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I have used Prazi, Levamisole, Pipzine for deworming in my 100g planted discus tank. All the plants survived fine. There is only some melt down with Ammania gracilis, but it is recovering. I have also used Clout, Fluke tabs, and Metronidazole without killing any plants.


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

Shalu, I think the levamisole (if I'm remembering the right post) was overdosed, hence the lost plants.

Anchor worms are actually crustaceans, so metronidazole would be a weapon of choice, and Aquarium Pharm. has a dimilin formulation made for fish available as well.


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

No, it was me that also had an ammania dieback after using levisamole. I believe 2.5g for a 55g tank is the right dose from what was said in the AKA article on it.


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

Heh. Yeah, I just found the post.

I have a killer head cold so it's like every thought I have has to force its way through a several inches of cotton...but if my math is correct I think that's about 15ppm bath? Go with a 2ppm bath -it will do the job and should be easier on your plants.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

well, I overdosed Levamisole as well, 10ppm instead of 2ppm, and I did three doses every second day! All the fish quit eating for a while after that.


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

thansk for teh tips. I ended up using Dimilin. I heard clout and fluketabs can be harsh on some plants. Organophosphate insecticides (LifeBearer) worked but it was too mild. 
The best product I found so far is Dimilin. It inhibits the anchorworm larvae from forming an exoskeleton. So when they molt they dont have one and they die. It eradicated all scratching in fish in about 4 days. I have discus and sensitive plants. All are ok. I notice the fish get a bit paranoid after about a week. I did a water change and added the missing Dimilin and they are ok. Treatment time is 15 days. They suggest another dose after the 15 days to wipe otu any late hatching larvae.


----------

